# A public demo exposes Elon Musk’s latest con



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://medium.com/@parismarx/the-bullshit-company-95e97dc01802?sk=1c1348c6781dbc2629be776a128b97ef

"Elon Musk is not an innovator; he's a narcissist who thinks he knows better than the experts in the fields he decides to enter. Most people wouldn't get away with such hubris, but Musk has developed a cult following by making bold statements in a world paralyzed by a neoliberal curse and has received reams of uncritical press as a result.

But just as the media is slowly wisening up to the con, so is the broader public. Musk presented his tunnel as the future: a slick, superfast experience where we would enter a glass pod, descend into the street, and quickly end up at our destination. Instead, we got a Tesla that needed special wheel attachments driving through an incredibly bumpy tunnel.

It's a perfect representation of Musk: promise the future; deliver a subpar iteration of the present."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you talking about Musk or Trump


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://medium.com/@parismarx/the-bullshit-company-95e97dc01802?sk=1c1348c6781dbc2629be776a128b97ef
> 
> "Elon Musk is not an innovator; he's a narcissist who thinks he knows better than the experts in the fields he decides to enter. Most people wouldn't get away with such hubris, but Musk has developed a cult following by making bold statements in a world paralyzed by a neoliberal curse and has received reams of uncritical press as a result.
> 
> ...


You might want to take a look at the two Falcon Heavy rockets making a flawless simultaneous landing. Or maybe take a test drive in one of his cars. Or read a complete unbiased account of the story you're talking about.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

What a loser billionaire!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

warp10 said:


> You might want to take a look at the two Falcon Heavy rockets making a flawless simultaneous landing. Or maybe take a test drive in one of his cars. Or read a complete unbiased account of the story you're talking about.


You mean this one?













warp10 said:


> Or maybe take a test drive in one of his cars.


Probably don't want to take a test drive in this one though, I'm guessing.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

His hair implants look great
Check his hair out when he was in his early 20's


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> What a loser billionaire!


Yeah!!
Who Do THOSE self made billionaires THINK THEY ARE!!
The nerve !!


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You so know there is such a thing as testing, don't you? The latest streak was 14 straight successes. Each booster successfully landed saves millions in costs.

Car fires? You must be a complete fool. There are over 400 gasoline powered car fires EVERY DAY in the US. They just don't make the news because they're not Teslas.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://medium.com/@parismarx/the-bullshit-company-95e97dc01802?sk=1c1348c6781dbc2629be776a128b97ef
> 
> "Elon Musk is not an innovator; he's a narcissist who thinks he knows better than the experts in the fields he decides to enter. Most people wouldn't get away with such hubris, but Musk has developed a cult following by making bold statements in a world paralyzed by a neoliberal curse and has received reams of uncritical press as a result.
> 
> ...


He's a self made billionaire
So yes, he's a narcissist and more.

Are there problems, issues and challenges with new technology?
Ummm,
Yeah.

It's Like saying Henry Ford, Thomas Edison's and Steve Jobs were all SOBs.
Sure they were


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Elon Musk is a conman.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Elon Musk is a conman.


Haha!
So?

How'd u think most self made billionaires got there?
Playing by the rules ?Being nice?telling the truth? and having faith in mankind?

Dude, these guys are Cannibals

They make the rules


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Google Theranos..........she was the female version of Elon.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Google Theranos..........she was the female version of Elon.


Musk has had many wins
Including but not limited to PayPal.

He's a visionary 
To some he's just nutty


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Musk has had many wins
> Including but not limited to PayPal.
> 
> He's a visionary
> To some he's just nutty


I LIKE TRAVIS !

Bring Back " FEARLESS LEADER "!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

warp10 said:


> You so know there is such a thing as testing, don't you? The latest streak was 14 straight successes. Each booster successfully landed saves millions in costs.


Space X is the same 'wham bam thank you ma'am' operation as all Musk operations.

"With regard to reliability though, the jury is still out, and the evidence is ambiguous. Although SpaceX was quick to assert last week that its Falcon 9 performed as advertised, the secret "Zuma" satellite is the third payload sitting on a Falcon 9 that has been lost in four years. By way of comparison, United Launch Alliance, SpaceX's sole competitor in the military launch business, hasn't lost a single payload in 12 years and 124 missions."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorent...-as-astronaut-missions-approach/#287f23e33054


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Space X is the same 'wham bam thank you ma'am' operation as all Musk operations.
> 
> "With regard to reliability though, the jury is still out, and the evidence is ambiguous. Although SpaceX was quick to assert last week that its Falcon 9 performed as advertised, the secret "Zuma" satellite is the third payload sitting on a Falcon 9 that has been lost in four years. By way of comparison, United Launch Alliance, SpaceX's sole competitor in the military launch business, hasn't lost a single payload in 12 years and 124 missions."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lorent...-as-astronaut-missions-approach/#287f23e33054


----------

